# motivational video's to watch



## pincrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

here is a link to a site that features many powerlifting video's it is very motivational if you watch a few of the video's right before you hit the gym.  the site also has some video's of coleman working out. it has him doing an 800lb deadlift for 2 reps, a 750lb deadlift for 4 reps and a 200lb dumbell flat bench press for 12 reps.   hope you enjoy.  


http://www.irongame.com/


----------



## tee (Dec 11, 2004)

Looks like a very cool link. Thanks!


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 11, 2004)

only thing with this site is that it tends to go down alot so you just have to be patient and check back every few days if it goes down.
on the left hand side of the home page click on the word "video's" and it will put all video's in alphabetical order for you to page through to find video's by the persons name.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 11, 2004)

i havent been able to find a place to watch the pro's work out...so this is an awesome site.  thanks bro


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 11, 2004)

Excellent site. I'm very interested in the bench press, so I like to watch different peoples form. This guy is hilarious (Christian Hedman [email protected] junior). Impressive achievement, but you can drive a truck under his back it is so arched. I think pro competitions require you to keep your butt on the bench.



This guy is literally a midget (MarkusSchick [email protected]). His entire range of motion from his chest to full extension might be 10 inches though it looks closer to 8. No wonder guys with long arms have such a hard time benching.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 11, 2004)

I thought Tom Platz's 23 rep squat with 500 lbs was very inspiring.

However, after watching Karen Sizemore bench 450 and Becca Swanson bench 465 I have decided to quit moderating, quit the boards, and quit even working out. There just does not seem to be a purpose any more.

Goodbye cruel world.


----------



## tee (Dec 12, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I thought Tom Platz's 23 rep squat with 500 lbs was very inspiring.
> 
> However, after watching Karen Sizemore bench 450 and Becca Swanson bench 465 I have decided to quit moderating, quit the boards, and quit even working out. There just does not seem to be a purpose any more.
> 
> Goodbye cruel world.



See ya bro! Oh ya, can I have your Suzuki cycle?


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 12, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> See ya bro! Oh ya, can I have your Suzuki cycle?


Yeh, can I have your wife?

Don't get all broken up. Your concern for my welfare is overwhelming.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah Anything With Jenna Jameson Is Motivational To Me


----------



## heavy (Dec 12, 2004)

Ronnies "cost of redemption" and "the unbelievable" are fucking motivating...if u guys got a p2p program download that shit.


----------

